# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergische Contacteczeem voor parfum mix

## sakia

In 2006 heeft de dermatoloog d.m.v. plakproeven vastgesteld dat ik allergisch ben voor parfum-mix, composieten-mix en formaldehyde.

Ik krijg rode branderige pijnlijke plekken rond mijn ogen, neus, mond, wangen en voorhoofd.

Ik word behandeld met atarax tabletten en hydrocortison creme. Dit helpt niet.

Ik ben nog steeds aan het uit zoeken welke stoffen allergisch zijn voor mij.

Wie heeft dit ook?

----------


## sakia

Ik heb de NAET therapie ontdekt en ben nu bijna allergie vrij.

----------


## sakia

genezing is mogelijk

----------

